# Alien plant



## KristerP (May 15, 2010)




----------



## leftypony (May 15, 2010)

they look like a cluster a snap peas ... do you know what kind of plant it is? Interesting shot


----------



## D-B-J (May 15, 2010)

neat shot. I really like it!


----------



## Derrel (May 15, 2010)

I like it too! Nice color palette, and wonderful shallow depth of field. I like the way the highlights on the plant are sort of echoed in the background by the white radial color patches. Nicely seen.


----------



## KristerP (May 16, 2010)

Thank you - it's a detail from a Wolf's Bane flower.


----------

